# Great White caught in Navarre



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

10’plus Great White caught today at Navarre pier. Pic from Facebook.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

There's a video of release somewhere


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> There's a video of release somewhere


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BMAR6BAgFEAU&usg=AOvVaw3HC23iIeKwaRQyfMuKuSbL


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Welp, I've definitely missed my chance to learn how to surf...stay out of the water!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL that they released it.

Jim

Somebody, PLEASE teach people how to take videos and take pictures in landscape mode.
(Just me being an old man...)


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great #catchandrelease


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Why did they take it all the way to the beach instead of cutting the line in deep water? Sand washing through the gills would be like someone sandpapering your lungs.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Hope it survives. Glad they made the effort. Good on ‘em for that.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

I'm going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I think they tagged it. Might explain the shallower water.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

FishinSpot said:


> I think they tagged it. Might explain the shallower water.


Yep. They definitely tagged it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ernie Polk strikes again. That dude is a shark catching machine. He was on the channel 3 news last night. Said their bait was 300 yards off the end of the pier.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

That dude makes the news every year!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I just saw it on the news. Looked like a bunch of mexicans out there beating it with sticks. I’m thinking they were showing the wrong footage?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

....


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank God it didn't die; our beach's would have been packed with cry babies.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why do we want a great white shark around here? I hate sharks.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Ernie and his guys are amazing fishermen and the process they use just to get their baits offshore is pretty fun to watch. Kenny, Ernie, Thomas, Curtis....every one of them are fun guys and love catching and tagging big sharks. Had a few mako steaks courtesy of them!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> I just saw it on the news. Looked like a bunch of mexicans out there beating it with sticks. I’m thinking they were showing the wrong footage?


Well since there is no wall it could have been caught anywhere on the coast.
Just saying.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Expect the two Navarre commerce chambers will be a bit concerned to have Jaws associated with Navarre Beach...wouldn't put it past them to want an end to shark fishing off the pier...


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I really don’t have a problem with most sharks, but I do have a problem with Great Whites starting to populate the warm northern gulf coast. If you want live like the Australians and have steel nets to protect the swimmers, “no thanks”


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If there were a lot, we would be catching more. Tagged Katherine shows up and then disappears. I think it will be a while before we need the nets.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tuffstuff said:


> I really don’t have a problem with most sharks, but I do have a problem with Great Whites starting to populate the warm northern gulf coast. If you want live like the Australians and have steel nets to protect the swimmers, “no thanks”


Rare catch, very rare. Ive only had 2 sharks I could not call 100% Makos over the years i've been shark fishing. Cant call them Whites, but can't call them Mako either. Rare. there are a few here in the winter time during cooler water temps. but rare.... they arent populating the Northern GOM, there arent any fences in the gulf, so their just swimming around.... 2 cents...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Rare catch, very rare. Ive only had 2 sharks I could not call 100% Makos over the years i've been shark fishing. Cant call them Whites, but can't call them Mako either. Rare. there are a few here in the winter time during cooler water temps. but rare.... they arent populating the Northern GOM, there arent any fences in the gulf, so their just swimming around.... 2 cents...


You've never caught a bull shark, thresher, hammerhead, dusky, bar shark, lemon shark,blacktop? Nothing but makos?

Either you are living 100% right or 100% wrong.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The white just made Fox news so I guess it was a white for sure.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> You've never caught a bull shark, thresher, hammerhead, dusky, bar shark, lemon shark,blacktop? Nothing but makos?
> 
> Either you are living 100% right or 100% wrong.


 

I think you know what I'm saying. Will say this though, I have yet to catch a Thresher, Lemon (out of Pensacola) or Blacktop or a Bar shark (from your list) either, out of Pensacola either. The GW is an AWESOME rare Catch in anyone's book!


----------



## rthensley (May 31, 2015)

Wow. 


Was on a work trip to Milton on Monday - Tuesday of this week. Spent a couple of hours on Navarre Pier on Tuesday morning from around 9:30 - 11:30. Saw some guys rigging some big baits on some big-fish set-ups at the end of the pier. Assume it was one of them who caught this shark. Hate I left, but had a 9.5 hour drive back home.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Tuffstuff said:


> I really don’t have a problem with most sharks, but I do have a problem with Great Whites starting to populate the warm northern gulf coast. If you want live like the Australians and have steel nets to protect the swimmers, “no thanks”


If you have an irrational fear of being bit by a shark I would be a hell of a lot more scared of all the bull sharks and tiger sharks around here than one great white that's just passing through.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

So how old is a 10’ great white. If a juvenile, would that mean it was birthed in the gulf?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Tuffstuff said:


> So how old is a 10’ great white. If a juvenile, would that mean it was birthed in the gulf?


Highly migratory so he could have been born anywhere. Not easy to determine an age. I would think that if he were 4-5 ft when born that he has been around a while. Juvenile to me means not likely mating age yet. Top predators are slow growing which is a good thing for all out there including me. :yes:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

This is always fun to watch sharks 

https://www.ocearch.org/tracker/?list


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Are we Crazy?*

My own humble opinion is that it should have been removed (dead)!

I love all of G-d's creatures BUT we should have wisdom about what is the safest and best for humankind also.

What if the black bears in our area started becoming unafraid and starting prowling our neighborhoods, looking for meals (dogs, cats, etc.)?

Would we think that it would be cool?

What if this great white takes up residence just offshore of Navarre Beach?

Who wants to be the first one to lose a family member, just to find out we thought it was cool to have it here?

Just thinkin about it.......


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

And while we are at it get rid of all mosquitoes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> And while we are at it get rid of all mosquitoes!!!!!!!!!


Spiders! Spiders need to go too.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Liberals should go too....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just leave the cougars alone.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Just leave the cougars alone.


Amen.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Joe.K.Sr said:


> My own humble opinion is that it should have been removed (dead)!
> 
> I love all of G-d's creatures BUT we should have wisdom about what is the safest and best for humankind also.
> 
> ...


Problem animals are removed regardless of species. What problem has this shark caused? You never would have known it was out there if it didn't decide to chow down on a bonita or if it managed to chew through the leader. It's minding it's own business and people should do the same. There's been six shark attacks in recorded history in this area and one person was killed. Meanwhile 10+ folks drown in the gulf and bays every year. If you want to worry about something worry about cancer or heart disease, those are thousands of times more likely to kill you than a shark.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Joe.K. Very well said, couldn’t agree more.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> Expect the two Navarre commerce chambers will be a bit concerned to have Jaws associated with Navarre Beach...wouldn't put it past them to want an end to shark fishing off the pier...


Navarre has been associated with "Jaws" ever since they filmed it there....local municiple airport even offered Jaws tour flyovers.... now it just adding a live component to the attraction & can rekindle the money making scheme....


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Joe.K.Sr said:


> My own humble opinion is that it should have been removed (dead)!
> 
> I love all of G-d's creatures BUT we should have wisdom about what is the safest and best for humankind also.
> 
> ...


Heavens forbid we have a shark in our waters.......... You sound ridiculous


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Heavens forbid we have a shark in our waters.......... You sound ridiculous



I would love to see the look on your face with you being hooked up with a nice King in a kayak then to see that white roll up on you. Hell what do I know you may take a selfy. lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Given all the great while attacks it seems a rational reaction to want to kill them all. After we get those we can destroy all the cars too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Whites are a necessity in keeping a balance in heavy seal populations.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I would love to see the look on your face with you being hooked up with a nice King in a kayak then to see that white roll up on you. Hell what do I know you may take a selfy. lolzzzzzzzz


Had an EASY 10' mako harass a buddy and me in the kayak a few winters back. She would disappear only to charge us out of no where and turning off at the last second...literally splashing us. I was in a 14' PA that is 33" across and the kayak wasnt much wider than she was. She circled us and charged us for at least 5 minutes before disappearing into the blue. It was a pucker moment for sure but never made me reconsider going back out.

Ive also had a bull grab a king out of my hand as I was tailing it bring on the yak and the same buddy I was with with that make had a smaller mako snatch a buddy right as he was reaching down to tail it.

Sharks are out there. Im more worried about lightening and dumb boaters!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Had an EASY 10' mako harass a buddy and me in the kayak a few winters back. She would disappear only to charge us out of no where and turning off at the last second...literally splashing us. I was in a 14' PA that is 33" across and the kayak wasnt much wider than she was. She circled us and charged us for at least 5 minutes before disappearing into the blue. It was a pucker moment for sure but never made me reconsider going back out.
> 
> Ive also had a bull grab a king out of my hand as I was tailing it bring on the yak and the same buddy I was with with that make had a smaller mako snatch a buddy right as he was reaching down to tail it.
> 
> Sharks are out there. Im more worried about lightening and dumb boaters!





JD I give you a star on your man card but we both know that the odds are not in your favor. I hear what you are saying but I don't like to gamble like that, just me.


----------



## Nwalton321 (Nov 6, 2015)

Speaking of them attacking kayaks, GWs are the only species that I've read about attacking a kayak. They were all hobies on the west cost for what ever that's worth. Also, was there not another one caught a little east of navarre a cpl years back and a fisherman had his trolling motor attacked by one the year before?


----------

